# Weg nach Silithus (<.<)



## Syrics (2. August 2008)

Abend ja meine Frage ist peinlich^^

Wie komme ich nach Silithus???

Ich sehe oben Links so ein anzeichen eines Weges (nein ich benutz keinen Cartographer) aber finde im Krater nix änliches oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte um Antwort!

MFG Lumbrê


----------



## Knubatz (2. August 2008)

Kein Problem reit' im Krater einfach nach Nordwestern, dort wirst du dann zwei Steinsäulen sehen. Reite zwischen ihnen den Weg entlang und du wirst Silithus finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (2. August 2008)

Wie soll man das erklären? Ganz oben links gehts da halt so nen Weg hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lauf einfach mal an der Zonenwand entlang, dann wirst es schon finden.


----------



## Spichty (2. August 2008)

Der Weg ist durch ein Steintor gekennzeichnet und ist ca am Ende des Flusses im Nordwesten.


----------



## Crosis (2. August 2008)

geh im krater an der nordfelswand endlang nach westen da ist ein roter schleimmob an dem vorbei und kurz hinter dem kannste einen aufweg sehen wie der eingang von tanaris da gehts nach silithus


----------



## Syrics (2. August 2008)

Danke für die Antworten Close pls^^


----------



## youngceaser (2. August 2008)

ne frage wieso benutzt du kein cartopgrapher ist zwar kein problem das wir dir helfen aber denke es geht mit carthographer oder so schneller


----------

